# Photo of the Day - February 2021



## Alli

How time flies!

(I was going to add a photo, but it keeps telling me it's too big!)


----------



## Clix Pix

For sharing on the web I usually size my images at 1800x1800 pixels;  large enough to get a decent view, yet not so large that it overwhelms the server of the site I'm putting it on.  By setting it at 1800x1800 pixels the longest side will be 1800 and the shorter side will fall naturally into whatever size it is proportionately.

Shot this yesterday -- icy "spider":


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

New sheriff in town at my parents’.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> How time flies!
> 
> (I was going to add a photo, but it keeps telling me it's too big!)



I get that a lot here. Then it shrinks my photo down. Look at the shot above compared to the same image at the other place.


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> For sharing on the web I usually size my images at 1800x1800 pixels;  large enough to get a decent view, yet not so large that it overwhelms the server of the site I'm putting it on.  By setting it at 1800x1800 pixels the longest side will be 1800 and the shorter side will fall naturally into whatever size it is proportionately.
> 
> Shot this yesterday -- icy "spider":
> 
> View attachment 3258



looks like a neuron:


----------



## Clix Pix

OOh, I like that!!!!  Yeah, it sure does!!!  Always interested in medical stuff, I'm kinda chuffed that my little image looks like a neuron!!!!!


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> I get that a lot here. Then it shrinks my photo down. Look at the shot above compared to the same image at the other place.



Unlike at MR, here you have to click on the image to make it bigger to view.....and maybe again a second time as well in order to get it to the size at which you had initially posted it.    Eric can explain this better than I can!


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> OOh, I like that!!!!  Yeah, it sure does!!!  Always interested in medical stuff, I'm kinda chuffed that my little image looks like a neuron!!!!!



It's never an accident. Probably the same principles organized your icy spider as the dendrites of a neuron.


----------



## Clix Pix

Mother Nature is surprisingly consistent in so many ways, isn't she?

Today's photo treat:  the geese were swimming around in the areas of the lake that weren't icy and lovely large snowflakes started coming down so I hustled myself and the camera out to the deck:


----------



## Clix Pix

Snow is starting to melt....


----------



## fooferdoggie

crazy dog


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Sunset in Hollister CA


----------



## Clix Pix

"What IS this cold, slippery stuff anyway??"


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

Although I took a few shots yesterday I didn't get around to editing them until this morning.  Time for a change from the geese, eh?


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> Although I took a few shots yesterday I didn't get around to editing them until this morning.  Time for a change from the geese, eh?
> 
> View attachment 3342



looks a little like calcium phosphate in cartilage (pseudogout).


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> For sharing on the web I usually size my images at 1800x1800 pixels;  large enough to get a decent view, yet not so large that it overwhelms the server of the site I'm putting it on.  By setting it at 1800x1800 pixels the longest side will be 1800 and the shorter side will fall naturally into whatever size it is proportionately.
> 
> Shot this yesterday -- icy "spider":
> 
> View attachment 3258





Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 3262





P_X said:


> looks like a neuron:
> 
> View attachment 3264



I was thinking about this the other day. All these three pictures share the same phenomenon: material branching out in a fractal pattern to interface with their surroundings in the most cost-efficient fashion. Truly remarkable


----------



## fooferdoggie

not sure if I would like to live on this street.


----------



## Clix Pix

Two-way traffic on the lake:


----------



## fooferdoggie

great yard art .


----------



## Clix Pix

There must not be a neighborhood homeowners' association or covenant of some sort;  that kind of funky "yard art" would not be permitted in many residential areas around where I live.   Decorations at Christmas?  Sure.  Fun stuff at Hallowe'en?  More places are allowing that, too.   Anything else?  Usually not at all.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> There must not be a neighborhood homeowners' association or covenant of some sort;  that kind of funky "yard art" would not be permitted in many residential areas around where I live.   Decorations at Christmas?  Sure.  Fun stuff at Hallowe'en?  More places are allowing that, too.   Anything else?  Usually not at all.



those evel associations. no this is a established neighborhood.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

wanted to buy one but not worth 20.00 each


----------



## Clix Pix

There's a story behind this image....  I heard plaintive honking and when I looked out, saw one lone goose in the middle of the lake, apparently trapped by ice and melting ice, unable to swim properly and unable to extricate himself  by getting up on the ice because of the melting ice on the surface plus the actual ice beneath, so he couldn't get traction in any way.  There wasn't much room to maneuver, so he couldn't simply take flight from his current position, either.   Eventually he figured out a strategy of biting the ice/melting ice on the surface so that he could make more space for himself to turn around and head back in the direction of the area where there was open water.  I watched and eventually he was able to turn around, after which he forged himself a path through the ice and melted ice until finally, he successfully broke free and was able to swim unencumbered again.  

So in this shot, he's employing his plan of biting the ice/icy melting surface:


----------



## fooferdoggie

Mt tabor park. one of the few dormant volcanoes in the middle of a city.


----------



## fooferdoggie

here is another view. I did not zoom in enough you can't really see the red taillight line. it was pretty cool.


----------



## Clix Pix

Zigzag path through the ice:


----------



## fooferdoggie

nothing like a heart shaped steak.


----------



## User.168

Sorry, clearly not taken today


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

theSeb said:


> View attachment 3441
> 
> Sorry, clearly not taken today




Single rainbow!


----------



## Clix Pix

A kiss of yellow delightfulness bringing cheer to a gloomy February day:


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> A kiss of yellow delightfulness bringing cheer to a gloomy February day:
> 
> View attachment 3446




Happy sigh.

This has made my day.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

icy Daphne and Chinese paper bush blooming in the little of winter. they smell great.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

My plan was to not continue with my insect photos after last month but the coloration on the chelicerae is really quite stunning.


----------



## Clix Pix

Icy day, icy cars......nobody's going anywhere!  I was especially impressed by the icicles on my neighbor's car:


----------



## fooferdoggie

icy here too we had frozen rain. it started to thaw but then started raining then snowing or icing who knows?


----------



## Clix Pix

And now for something udderly different:


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie

poor scooter.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wasn't sure I'd actually have anything to offer today but finally managed to come up with something after a struggle with post-processing and editing to finish the image I kinda/sorta had in mind as I was having a happy time shooting.   I love the act of shooting, of capturing images,  but all too often various deficiencies in proper lighting techniques or proper shooting techniques throw obstacles in the way when I'm in the editing phase of things, and that can be very frustrating, as retouching/editing is still my weakest point in the whole photographic process of making images. (A tendency towards perfectionism doesn't help matters, either!)

Anyway, here we are:


----------



## SuperMatt

fooferdoggie said:


> poor scooter.
> View attachment 3517



Reminds me of having a paper route in Western NY as a kid. It went faster on my bike, but obviously there were a few months each year where that wasn’t possible…


----------



## Clix Pix

Odd Man Out


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix

Flipping the Bird....  Well, actually, the bird was flipping himself, doing water aquatics and somersaults!  I looked out the window and saw one of the geese being really frisky so grabbed the trusty camera and ran out to the deck and watched in astonishment as he suddenly did it again, a head-over-heels somersault in the water!    I guess he was enjoying the fact that he could swim and move around freely, no more ice!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Flipping the Bird....  Well, actually, the bird was flipping himself, doing water aquatics and somersaults!  I looked out the window and saw one of the geese being really frisky so grabbed the trusty camera and ran out to the deck and watched in astonishment as he suddenly did it again, a head-over-heels somersault in the water!    I guess he was enjoying the fact that he could swim and move around freely, no more ice!
> 
> View attachment 3582



I saw the two ducks back in our pond yesterday. First time in ages.


----------



## Clix Pix

_"Rainbows are visions
but only illusions
And Rainbows have nothing to hide"
-- Paul Williams and Kennth Ascher, "The Rainbow Connection"_


----------



## fooferdoggie

rode though a old neighborhood on the way home lots tree parts on the ground from the ice storm but this tree was the biggest I have seen. not much in the way of roots. I am surprised its still on the ground as it would have happened Saturday or Sunday. when you ahem million dollar homes here.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie

a Chinese checkers board fora customer. I did to paint it.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Edd

XC skiing in Tamworth, NH today. Extremely rural with some roads not maintained in winter, meaning impassable. I’m so sore.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

came across these guys


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

Oops, looks as though I missed a day.....

Today's shot features a goose who was honking happily,  having fun with his fellow geese and some Hooded Mergansers as they all enjoyed the hint of Spring in the air:


----------



## fooferdoggie

I have been looking up at this bridge (forgot to take a pic) from the ground it is so high up and you cant see the fencing I was riding around when I realized I made it to the bridge and had to get a pic. it was hard to get much of one but I did the best I could.


----------



## Eric

Another long drive for this shoot, it's a known shipwreck near Point Reyes on the coast of California. Was hoping for a cool sunrise behind it but got this moody fog instead. It's always a crapshoot.


----------



## Clix Pix

"Hi there, I don't think we've met before....."    (Start of a budding courtship??)


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Tree from my balcony.


----------



## Clix Pix

Blossoming already -- wow!!!!!  Your grass looks so green, too, and the other trees.......Ahhhhhhh.....!!!!!!  A sight for sore snow-blinded eyes!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Blossoming already -- wow!!!!!  Your grass looks so green, too, and the other trees.......Ahhhhhhh.....!!!!!!  A sight for sore snow-blinded eyes!




It is blossoming early and they really don't last that long.  I think a snowy landscape is beautiful but I don't think I would be able to live where thats a regular multi-month commitment.  My yearly exposure to snow is just usually a handful of hill caps way way off in the distance.


----------



## Clix Pix

I am fervently hoping that our snow and ice season is now over for another year......I'm more than tired of the stuff and while it is interesting to photograph from time to time the novelty very quickly wears off!  I'm so, SO ready for Spring, for flowers and green grass and freshly-leafing-out trees (even if they DO make me sneeze!)......


----------



## Apple fanboy

From this afternoons walk.


----------



## Clix Pix

One of my first shots with my new Voigtlander 110 Apo-Lanthar macro lens:


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix

A shot of bright color on a gloomy, rainy day:


----------



## fooferdoggie

This is such a cool kids playhouse its far fancier then then one it sits beside.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

Not sure if this is the same couple who we see in the earlier B&W photo making eyes at each other, but this couple was swimming along together companionably and then she decided to take a diversionary turn....


----------



## Alli

It is now March 2. See new thread.


----------

